# When Good Bella Goes Bad.



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

When we were in NC doing one of our road trips. My mother was in the back seat playing with Bella and a camera. And well this is what happened. Bella with an attitude At first glance you cant help but laugh.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

You are too funny! Poor Bella. All she wants to do is cross her fingers for luck and her parents corrupt her! LOL

Darlene


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That is a keeper for sure!!









Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Way too cute









Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

No... That can't be Baby Bella?... Can it?
Man, they sure do grow up fast!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

So what part of New York are you from again? Like father like daughter...


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

LOL! Cute. No way she meant to do that.

C-


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Just have to hope nobody was driving by at the time..


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Who taught that poor innocent girl *that* gesture?









Too funny, kids do the darnedest things!


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

lee... thats so funny.
lamar


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Out of the mouth, err, hands of children. LOL







~ Thanks for the good chuckle.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Lee, were you taking the picture? That is so funny. Thanks for sharing.

Leon


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Crawfish said:


> Lee, were you taking the picture? That is so funny. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Leon


No my mother was in the back seat playing with Bella as we drove. At the time the picture was taked we didnt think any thing of it. She was just crossing here fingers and playing. Then when we got back and looked though them, we found it. We all cracked up.


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

I think she has had just about enough of that camera. LOL DW is














so hard I'll probably have to pick her up of the floor.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Now thats funny. "Hi Dad"


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, Lee!!
All I see is a pair of beautiful blue eyes staring up at me!!







The "finger" is just part of the package. LOL. That is a Kodak moment, for sure!! Great shot!!







I'm sure Bella will enjoy you sharing these moments with your future son-in-law one day!!








Darlene


----------

